# windows 7 godmode



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

neat little trick

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10423985-56.html


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Handy.
Thanks.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

de nada.....pretty neat trick, eh wot?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Very cool, thanks!  I'll have to spend some time looking that over, there are a lot of controls in there!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

actually had a chance to use it today, modifying my sound scheme.......worked great.......gotta give a shout out to my co-worker andy for that one.......:up:


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Super cool ,thanks for sharing this.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

Seems pretty cool, that. Might be something to look at on my dad's laptop (Vista Basic, if it has it)


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

I am now a believer


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Windows 7 secret of the year!

Thanks.

.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If anyone is interested, this works in general on the Vista kernel, and works in Vista, too.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Vista? What's that?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> Vista? What's that?


Hey, I liked Vista. I even still run it on one of my "old" machines.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> Vista? What's that?


's...........managed to skip that one..........wife loves it though.......she specifically likes the tabbed browsing feature.......


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Hey, I liked Vista. I even still run it on one of my "old" machines


Some like ME also. ; -)

.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Mumbodog said:


> Some like ME also. ; -)
> 
> .


That would be ME, again. I ran it on my laptop until it crapped out last year. Never had a problem with it. But, I admit I like the new Satellite with 7 quite a bit better.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> That would be ME, again. I ran it on my laptop until it crapped out last year


I knew it!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

More

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10426627-56.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20



> To make it work, create a new folder with any name, then a period, then one of the text strings below.
> 
> Here's the list of strings:
> 
> ...


.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> That would be ME, again. I ran it on my laptop until it crapped out last year. Never had a problem with it. But, I admit I like the new Satellite with 7 quite a bit better.


actually (and this is no joke, nor a slight in any way), but when monkeyboy was 2, he was hammering away at mommie's laptop, so's I built him a rig out of my Big Box O' Parts.....ended up with an ME os, and he loves it......not only that, I can lock it down pretty tight as well.......:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My grandson has an XP machine that he abuses, he's 4 and he is already getting accomplished at finding things on the Internet. It's positively scary!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

gen y is going to be something else..........imagine.........never having seen a slide rule.......the internet is their digital playground.........hell, they grew up together......


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Vista and Windows 7, Go to control panel, type in S in the search box

.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Doesn't work in Vista 64 Bit though. I saw on another forum not to install on Vista 64 Bit because it will crash your browser. So , I just had to try it anyway. It crashed over and over and over. When I would click the 'Browser has encountered a problem and has to close., to X it off , it would come right back. So I turned off my computer and restarted it , and the notice was right back. i could not do anything. Did not know how to start in safe mode , so I had to reinstall my operating system.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

very sweet...just tried it out[7]..cant believe i missed this thread


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> very sweet...just tried it out[7]..cant believe i missed this thread


Better late than never!

.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Mumbodog said:


> Better late than never!
> 
> .


Yes...
now if only we can get the taxman to agree


----------

